# What does your photography resume look like?



## Lacey Anne (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm struggling a bit. If I oculd see some loose examples, I would sincerely appreciate it.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 19, 2008)

A resume is normally geared toward a specific job or position; do you have something in mind?


----------

